# problems but fast customer service



## AgentTwitch (Oct 29, 2008)

Ray,

I am sorry to hear that you are having issues with your neat new lathe! I also have this fun midi lathe after ncdon's review and so far, knock on wood, havent experienced an issue. I purchased mine back in December. Its good to know that the customer service is good and that they send replacement parts out quick and free. Cant beat the 5 year warranty, but it would be better to not have to use it at all.


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

Ray,

Good review on your experience - sounds like Rikon is at least taking care of your problems.

This lathe is on my to-buy list for later this year, so I'm glad it comes with good customer service.


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

Good tools are a priority, but good customer service is a must. I'm happy to hear Rikon is doing a good job.


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

Ray had the same problem with the speed control back in jan . Bought my lathe at woodcraft also back in nov . Called rikon spoke to rep and he said they had recalled early models due to this problem guess we got the ones before recall rikon also replaced my speed control box with no problems since .


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Ouch. Sounds like good customer service but bearings can be a PITA to change if you don't have the equipment.


----------



## Jongunz (Jan 24, 2017)

I bought this lathe because of the specs. liked the size and it is very well put together. Paid good money for it at local woodcraft. I got the lathe on Dec 7th 2016, And turned 2 pieces of pine for practice and noticed the RPM numbers on the variable speed controller were jumping around like crazy. Eventually it failed and stopped with an error code of 2 which means control board problem. Called Rikon and they immediately sent me a new speed controller and a sensor cable. Got both of those put in yesterday, and….. same problem. Called Rikon this morning and they are shipping me a new lathe. Thank God for that 5 year warranty. It took a good year of waiting and saving to get a lathe and I'm now wondering if I should just have spent an extra 100 and got a Jet. Im thankful that Rikon is sending me a new one, but I have a lack of faith in their product at the moment. And it especially sucks having a product for only a month and really not being able to use it because of all the issues. I was considering buying the Rikon bench top Drill press as well, but now I'm second guessing that.


----------

